# Couldn't resist lol



## Kenny (Dec 27, 2010)

well a while back, I took two misfit hermans from my LPS. one has one eye the other has a split scute.
but of course the pet store had 1 perfect hermans left lol.. theyre all sold out now


----------



## Edna (Dec 27, 2010)

Yay for you! Los tres amigos are reunited, lucky guys!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh split scutes are great! My little Maui is a split scute, and she's a real sweetheart too





Yours are all cute. Did the one lose the eye or was it born without?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2010)

Just to be sure there really is only one eye, dab some antibiotic opthalmic ointment on the missing eye three times a day for a few days. If its just injured and stuck shut, this will help it heal and open. If nothing happens, you'll know for sure the eye is gone.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 27, 2010)

How great would that be if it had the other eye! 

Yvonne, by antibiotic ophtalmic ointment you mean terramycin right?


----------



## Kenny (Dec 27, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Just to be sure there really is only one eye, dab some antibiotic opthalmic ointment on the missing eye three times a day for a few days. If its just injured and stuck shut, this will help it heal and open. If nothing happens, you'll know for sure the eye is gone.



as great as that would be, the eye is nowhere to be found.
heres a thread I posted with a pic of the missing eye.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Cy-s-missing-eye


----------



## Missy (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats! They are super cute


----------



## coreyc (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Kenny  I guess there like Lay's potato chip's you can't just have one  That's great you have them all now


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2010)

I like groups of three the best myself. I also have a very soft spot for a special scute tortoise.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 28, 2010)

Aww you're making me want hatchlings


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2010)

They are gorgeous. The breeder of my leopards told me that the split scutes are always female. I recently saw a young sulcata with a split scute and she was definitely female. Does it work that way for Hermanns? I really like this species. I intend to get some this summer.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 28, 2010)

I heard that split scutes are almost always female because higher incubation temps produce females and the same higher temps produce split-scutes.

Not being a breeder though, this is just what I've heard and have been told.


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard the same thing, just wondering if some of the long term breeders can verify it. I don't have enough breeding experience either. I've never produced a split scute.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yeah, I've heard the same thing, just wondering if some of the long term breeders can verify it. I don't have enough breeding experience either. I've never produced a split scute.



Me 3


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 29, 2010)

i think the reason most if not all are females is because of incubating temps. i think. I heard that from somewhere, either way nice looking babies reminds me of my old baby greeks


----------



## Neal (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics Kenny, did you get those at AZ Reptile Center? They always have really good tortoises from time to time.

One of my eggs that just hatched was incubated in the mid eighties and has irregular scutes. They mentioned at the TTPG conference that split scutes happen when incubated at all types of temperatures.

Not sure if it counts but my male star has irregular scutes, only 4 mid lateral scutes(?) instead of five.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 29, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> Nice pics Kenny, did you get those at AZ Reptile Center? They always have really good tortoises from time to time.
> 
> One of my eggs that just hatched was incubated in the mid eighties and has irregular scutes. They mentioned at the TTPG conference that split scutes happen when incubated at all types of temperatures.
> 
> Not sure if it counts but my male star has irregular scutes, only 4 mid lateral scutes(?) instead of five.



Nah, these are from Pets inc.


----------



## Neal (Dec 30, 2010)

Pets inc is good too, I wish The Ocean Floor still had their reptile section.


----------



## moswen (Dec 30, 2010)

oh how wonderful to have some exciting new babies! something tells me you may not want to breed them lol... one born split scute and another without an eye... inbreeding to the extreme lol!

i have a soft spot for impaired animals... i probably would have done the same thing! glad to hear the lost eye poses no problems.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 31, 2010)

Your torts are real special, Kenny! I'd love to see some more pics.


----------



## Badgemash (Jan 2, 2011)

They had a pair of pancakes at pets inc that I quite liked, but 1) they seemed a bit pricey even for a sexed pair and 2)Chris won't let me. Our babcocks came from AZ reptile center and I'm really happy with them, they've grown like weeds.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 2, 2011)

tortoises101 said:


> Your torts are real special, Kenny! I'd love to see some more pics.



Don't worry, there will be tons more pics lol



Badgemash said:


> They had a pair of pancakes at pets inc that I quite liked, but 1) they seemed a bit pricey even for a sexed pair and 2)Chris won't let me. Our babcocks came from AZ reptile center and I'm really happy with them, they've grown like weeds.



I remember that pair, $800 I think. I was working on getting em down to $550 and they sold.. oh well


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats, they look great.


----------

